# Couple of questions on drive stuff.



## Michigan man (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi,my second post,I junked out an old craftsman thrower with a 9 horse,(too lazy to get the model etc,)the friction wheel (big aluminum wheel) was pretty well messed up up due to friction rubber wearing and scarring it up.my question,can you grind or reface it with a diy method?.it looks like the originals had a pretty fine finish from the manufacturer and I do not have a lathe. I have a newer (2000 model) that has the same problem that I want to get running again and the wheels are identical so, I was thinking fix the first wheel for a winter project (over soon I hope!)then fix machine when its warmer.any thoughts?.next, same machine, when I was checking the planetaries (ez steer clutches) one had the needle bearings on the wheel side turned to dust. why doesn't anybody show a parts number for these?.I am going to try and use one from my older machine because they look like they will interchange except the area where I am talking about on the old one does not use needle bearings,its just a shaft/bushing setup but, might work if I shim the outside of it up (the ID/OD'S are the same just the "hat" seems a little shorter (I did not mic anything yet just sat them on table so far)and, the dogs I saved also seem to be the same.has anybody ever tried to repair a craftsman/mtd ez-steer planetary this way?......yes, I am cheap but if it will work I will have a spare machine instead of junk laying around.I sure would appreciate any thoughts on this 

thanks Rich,.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Michigan man said:


> Hi,my second post,I junked out an old craftsman thrower with a 9 horse,(too lazy to get the model etc,)the friction wheel (big aluminum wheel) was pretty well messed up up due to friction rubber wearing and scarring it up.my question,can you grind or reface it with a diy method?.it looks like the originals had a pretty fine finish from the manufacturer and I do not have a lathe. I have a newer (2000 model) that has the same problem that I want to get running again and the wheels are identical so, I was thinking fix the first wheel for a winter project (over soon I hope!)then fix machine when its warmer.any thoughts?.next, same machine, when I was checking the planetaries (ez steer clutches) one had the needle bearings on the wheel side turned to dust. why doesn't anybody show a parts number for these?.I am going to try and use one from my older machine because they look like they will interchange except the area where I am talking about on the old one does not use needle bearings,its just a shaft/bushing setup but, might work if I shim the outside of it up (the ID/OD'S are the same just the "hat" seems a little shorter (I did not mic anything yet just sat them on table so far)and, the dogs I saved also seem to be the same.has anybody ever tried to repair a craftsman/mtd ez-steer planetary this way?......yes, I am cheap but if it will work I will have a spare machine instead of junk laying around.I sure would appreciate any thoughts on this
> 
> thanks Rich,.


 I am only going to answer the first item. since I do not know much about the craftsman line. you can try to clean up the face of it. but depending on how much is there from the start and after the clean up. you will have to check the thickness of the disc to see if it is in spec of useable service life. that is done with a micrometer or caliper. the specs of it. should be in the manual.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

For the trouble involved it's likely easier and much more reliable to just buy a new drive wheel (the flat plate). I had to do my Troy's last fall and I have the old one, the bearing is good but the surface is terrible. I've been toying with the idea of trying to cut a steel plate and screw it to the aluminum but I don't think it's worth the trouble. Haven't tossed it out yet though !! The outer edge is still good, the "sixth gear area" and that's what would give me a flat surface to mount a plate.

When you start asking specific questions like numbers for bearings there isn't anything anyone can do for you if you can't take the time to post the blowers model number.


----------

